# You might be a redneck if...



## Herald (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Herald (Mar 3, 2008)

You might be redneck is this if how you play horseshoes...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 3, 2008)

Man that made my day!

See people think we aren't refined...but I say huh uh.


----------



## Herald (Mar 3, 2008)

Redneck Palm Pilot...


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 3, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


>





You mean I'm supposed to get dressed up to go to Walmart?


----------



## Herald (Mar 3, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No sister. Bunny slippers, sweat pants and your hair up in curlers is just fine at Wal*Mart.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 3, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > BaptistInCrisis said:
> ...



I'm so glad to hear that, you've taken a huge load off my mind.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 3, 2008)

Would you guys quit making fun of my ethnicity and origins?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 3, 2008)

If you live in the area I just moved to.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Would you guys quit making fun of my ethnicity and origins?



Yes, I agree. It's very hurtful.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 3, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


>



Truth is always _funnier_ than fiction!


----------



## govols (Mar 4, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Would you guys quit making fun of my ethnicity and origins?



No kiddin.

I resembel them thar remarks.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 4, 2008)

Yip, us rednecks is opresed!!


----------

